# *Help* picking up a hedgehog



## Mikkiki (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi! so it now day one of having mocha, last night she looked around ate some food and drank water and i woke up to her sleeping in her igloo.

around 11 I attempted to pick her up but instead i just sat there for 2 hours looking at her sorta brushing her quills with a shirt. and sorta got by her to try to grab her but...no luck..

I'm too nervous and scared... and i will not give up!!! I'm trying to gain the nerve, how does it feel when you pick them up? since the quills go out to each side also, how do you not jump when it jumps at you?

I just wish someone could physically be here to help me...

I need as much help and support as i can...I'm going to try to pick her up later tonight after school...


----------



## NathanielPatten (Apr 17, 2016)

For starters you HAVE to pick them up. You can't back away. 
Depending on the size your hog it may not hurt that much, but yes it can hurt quite a bit and you need to get used to it. 
What I did with Porridge is take her out using a fleece blanket(you can use anything to protect yourself) and put her back with bare hands. The reason I did this is because they don't like being messed with in there cage, but are slightly better with it outside.
Another thing you could do is use the bedding to have some protection 
Hope this helps! Just keep at it and she will eventually learn to like you  
As for the jumping you just need to slowly get used it. But try your best not to show any fear or hesitation, Just reach in with your towel/blanket and grab her.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

The more you react or leave her in the cage, the worse it will get. She is currently training you. You have already learned that huffing means leave me alone, problem is, your listening. 
You won't get over being nervous by not picking her up. 
It's pretty much mandatory you are able to handle your hedgehog, or else there could be an injury and you aren't aware of it if you don't pick it up.


----------



## carebear123 (Apr 28, 2016)

When you are picking up any hedgehog don't jump if the animal makes any noice because it scares the animal your best bet is to pick it with a hat something because getting it out of the cage is the hardest part afterward the hedgehog is usually a lot of fun to play with once it warms up to you.


----------



## Mikkiki (Jun 19, 2016)

I don't fully back away when it does it. First time it was scary lol but I still talked to it and continue to like pet it with a shirt to let it know I'm still there and not giving up. 

I just need to work up my courage and I will i promise I'm not giving up.. 

When she's in a ball. Her spikes are all on the side to so if I do pick her up any sort of way how bad will it hurt.. She's kinda in the left corner so it's sorta hard to use something to scoop her up I'm trying to think like how I'm going to do it.. I'll try again later tonight when she's awake.

The baby is 7 weeks old


----------



## SarahBella97 (Mar 16, 2016)

I got my boy a week ago and was also nervous since I've never handled a hedgehog before. On the second day i just said lets do this and scooped him up lol. It's easier to pick them up if you put a hand on each side and do a scooping motion. For my hog when i do that its harder for him to ball up so I get more fur then quills. It definitely does hurt, but you will get used to it. Just try picking him up with a shirt or blanket. I made some snuggle sacks so when he goes in there I can just pick it up and don't have to use my hands. You can also buy them online if you don't have a sewing machine  My boy is very huffy but he has gotten better with all the handling/bonding I do with him


----------



## Spikeball (Jun 17, 2016)

Using bedding to scoop them up is great, picking them up with gloves or a towel can be difficult. I used to thinking picking Spike up was painful. Now I dont really care about pain or mind. You get used to it. And consider with spines, the more surface area of your hands you use the more even the pressure and less painful it is. Them jumping at you is just to scare you, dont let it. you should expose yourself to the pain, because that gets you used to how they feel.

Oh yeah, if they are uncurled put your fingers under them and lift up. Then place on your hand. Try it and see if she stands on your hand.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

By reacting in any way, you are reinforcing that her antics are working. 
There isn't really a good way to describe it that 1. everyone would understand and 2. actually describe how it is with every hedgehog. Use the side of the cage if you have to. As I suggested on your into post, use a piece of fleece. 
Is there someone in your household that isn't scared? Perhaps they could pick her up and pass her to you while your sitting down. As scared as you are, it could be a bad idea for you to hold your hedgehog anywhere other than your lap while sitting down to protect her from falls.


----------



## Mikkiki (Jun 19, 2016)

I have one sleeping bag for him, maybe ill put it in there when she wakes up and when she goes in ill sneak and grab the bag with her in it..if not i'm going to try my best to gain the nerve tonight and just scoop her up.


----------



## Mikkiki (Jun 19, 2016)

I continued to at least know i was there and i talked to her and petted her with a shirt, she huffed but calmed down after i kept doing it. I'll try again tonight, she may think its working now possibly but it wont later.


----------



## Spikeball (Jun 17, 2016)

If you pick her up, dont hesitate just go for it. Bare through the discomfort and you will be ok


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Are you trying to get her out during the day?


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

twobytwopets said:


> Are you trying to get her out during the day?


Yes, make sure that you are handling her during the hours when she wants to be awake. I have found that after 10:00pm is when Prudence becomes less grumpy, but an hour or two earlier than that is still better than during the day.

One thing that really helped me get used to picking up my last hedgehog was watching videos on YouTube showing how it's done. Seeing someone else do it really does make it easier. Don't let her huffiness discourage you, it will all be worth it in the end!

This video is good:


----------

